# Авиация > Матчасть >  Авионика в деталях.

## RA3DCS

Пожалуй, начать можно с агрегата, из личной коллекции к которому имеется полный доступ это катапультное кресло КМ-1М.
Для чего служит кресло КМ-1М, думаю объяснять никому не надо, а вот как оно устроено и как работает, было интересно разобраться самому.
Основным элемент конструкции это КСМ.
Комбинированный стреляющий механизм - КСМ является энергодатчиком, обеспечивающим подброс кресла на необходимую высоту при катапультировании.
Подброс кресла на необходимую высоту осуществляется двумя последовательно включающимися энергодатчиками: стреляющим механизмом СМ (1 ступень) и пороховым ускорителем (2 ступень). Ускоритель включается в момент, когда кресло пройдет по рельсам кабины под действием силы стреляющего механизма 820 ± 5 мм.
Стреляющий механизм СМ включается в действие при срабатывании пиропатрона ПК-16М. сообщает креслу начальную скорость катапультирования -15 м/сек.
Основными элементами КСМ являются:
1.	парашютный механизм.
2.	балка крепления заголовника.
3.	механизм аварийной системы плечевого притяга.
4.	пиромеханизм парашютного механизма.
5.	воспламенитель порохового ускорителя.
6.	пиромеханизм аварийного притяга плеч.

----------


## RA3DCS

Стреляющий механизм СМ состоит из двух труб наружной и внутренней.
Внутренняя труба удерживается шариковым замком  во взведенном положении СМ.
При катапультировании внутренняя труба остается в кабине самолета и является направляющей для наружной трубы.

----------


## RA3DCS

Внутренняя труба представляет собой стальной цилиндр, имеющий в верхней части отверстия под шарики шарикового замка, проточки для уплотнительных колец и выступ в нижней части для установки кронштейна 14.
В нижнюю часть трубы вставляется затвор, удерживаемый в ней с помощью кронштейна 14 и пяты 19.
Затвор служит для запирания пиропатрона ПК-16М и производства выстрела.
Затвор состоит из корпуса 15, головки 18, ударника с роликом, пружины, чеки 22  и указателя наличия пиропатрона 26.
Кронштейн 14 изготовлен в виде цилиндра с фланцем и тремя вилками для подсоединения тяги и скобы включения приборов КПА-4, ППК-У-Т277, ленты барабана мягких захватов ног. К ребру кронштейна также крепится привод к запалу воспламенителя порохового заряда ускорителя и механизм замыкания электроцепи  системы опознавания 27.
На фланце имеются отверстия для болтов крепления кронштейна 14 с пятой 19. пята 19 имеет вид ступенчатого цилиндра с фланцем. Сферическая поверхность в средней части пяты служит опорой для кресла. На цилиндре имеется паз для захода замка кабины, удерживающего кресло от перемещений по направляющим рельсам в кабине при отрицательных перегрузках. Боковое отверстие в пяте обеспечивает подход к боевой чеке затвора, торцевые отверстия служат для выхода указателя наличия пиропатрона и постановки наземного стопора.

----------


## babcia131

Спасибо, Александр 
 Я понимаю, что будет еще фотографии ? :Rolleyes:

----------


## boyan

Интересно конечно, но я как-то не причислял катапультные кресла к авионике

----------


## RA3DCS

> но я как-то не причислял катапультные кресла к авионике


Слово «авионика» импортного происхождения. Термин "авионика" нигде не применяется в отечественной нормативно-эксплуатационной документации на воздушные суда.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Я понимаю, что будет еще фотографии ?


Юрек, надеюсь еще будут!

----------


## babcia131

> Интересно конечно, но я как-то не причислял катапультные кресла к авионике



Вы можете написать *оборудование* - тогда все будет. Важно , что люди хотят что-то показать.
Cамолетов уже нет - мало документации-Возрадуемся с все, что  хорошие люди бросить в форум.
С уважением :Smile:

----------


## RA3DCS

Пороховой ускоритель (2 ступень КСМ) служит для придания креслу дополнительного импульса энергии, обеспечивающего спасение летчика в заданном диапазоне скоростей и высот полета
Ускоритель состоит из корпуса, соплового блока, системы воспламенения.
Корпус ускорителя 3  вместе с сопловым блоком является основным силовым каркасом кресла. Он используется для размещения порохового заряда и является камерой сгорания. 
Корпус 3 представляет собой стальную трубу с приваренными к ней кронштейнами агрегатов кресла: механизма притяга, вала ограничителя разброса рук, роликов движения кресла по рельсам, механизма подъема чашки, контейнера, воспламенителя и других деталей.  Сверху к корпусу приварена крышка 8.
Крышка имеет фланец 5, к которому с помощью болтов крепится корпус парашютного механизма 7. Боковой цилиндр крышки служит патронником для пиропатрона ПК-3М1 пиромеханизма 6 отстрела штанги парашютного механизма.
Внутри корпуса ускорителя установлены два колосника 9 и 10, закрепленные на проточках наружной трубы СМ хомутами. ( в моем экземпляре колосники демонтированы) Между которыми размещается пороховой заряд ускорителя.

----------


## RA3DCS

Система воспламенения служит для включения ускорителя на строго определенном ходе стреляющего механизма (820±5 мм). Система воспламенителя состоит из воспламенителя и привода к запалу.
Воспламенитель порохового заряда ускорителя представляет собой затвор с патроном ПВ-50 заключенным в корпусе. Корпус 5 сварен из двух цилиндрических труб, расположенных относительно друг друга под углом 90º. Фланцем с помощью болтов присоединяется к корпусу ускорителя. Герметизация в местах их стыка осуществляется диафрагмой и уплотнительным кольцом.
 Затвор устанавливается на торце большого цилиндра и удерживается на нем накидной гайкой10. Затвор состоит из корпуса 7, головки 4 с ударником, пружины, качалки 14 с поводком 13 и чеки. Ударник имеет два бойка для накола капсюлей пиропатрона и ролик для уменьшения трения при выдергивании чеки.
Качалка 14 с поводком 13 служит для выдергивания чеки затвора. Качалка 14 через наконечник троса 15 привода к запалу соединена с кронштейном на внутренней трубе СМ. Установлена качалка на оси головки затвора и контрится на ней срезным винтом 2.
Привод к запалу состоит из согнутой трубки 1 и троса. Трубка в месте изгиба имеет кронштейн 2 с вилкой 3, закрепленной на кронштейне внутренней трубы СМ.
Один коней трубки обжат и имеет меньший диаметр, другой заглушен. Трос проходит внутри трубки и имеет на одном конце вилку, подсоединенную к качалке затвора механизма воспламенения, на другом - шарик.
В процессе катапультирования при движения кресла вверх трубка остается неподвижной, трос присоединенный к качалке 14 затвора, при ходе КСМ, равном 820±5 мм, натянется и повернет качалку 14, произойдет срез винта2 и выдергивание боевой чеки и накол капсюлей патрона ПВ-50. валик вилки наконечника троса 15 выйдет из вилки качалки14, разорвав контровку.  Трос освобождается от связи с качалкой и остается в кабине. Газы образовавшиеся от воспламенения патрона ПВ-50, прорвав диафрагму, проходят через верхний колосник пороховой камеры КСМ и попадают на пороховой заряд, расположенный между колосниками. Пороховой заряд воспламеняется, и газы образованные от сгорания его, проходят через нижний колосник пороховой камеры и, прорвав диафрагму, через сопла соплового блока. Возникшая при этом реактивная тяга обеспечивает увеличение вертикальной скорости до 30 м/сек и подброс кресла на высоту 45 метров.

----------


## boyan

Не брюзжа.
 Назовите тему по-другому 
, а то Авионика — Википедия

----------


## николай-78

тема думаю назрела давно т.к. восприятие самолета экипажем идет через эрогономику,аэродинамику и авионику/кому не нравится-оборудование/. Описание работы и устройства КМ-1М на таком уровне-это шедевр, только техописание иможет сравниться. Мы в училище кресла на кафедре ПДС так не учили. А вот ворос на липецкой базе видел кресла с Миг-23уб, 23П, 23МЛД,27 валяющиеся в куче-были черные и были серые. Вопрос в чем разница?

----------


## babcia131

Hет разницы-когда речь идет о строительстве и цель.
Mожет кресла были построены в двух различныx  заводах ?

----------


## RA3DCS

> .....в куче-были черные и были серые. Вопрос в чем разница?


В чем отличие кресел с разным вариантом окраски нет данных!

1. На креслах выпуска с мая 1971 года установлена система фиксации парашютных колец в замке связи.
2. На креслах выпуска с июня 1971 года снята предохранительная подушка, прикрывающая замок связи.
3. На креслах выпуска с февраля 1971 года установлен наконечник троса поясного притяга улучшенной конфигурации.
4. На креслах выпуска с апреля 1973 года в механизме аварийного притяга установлена витая многожильная пружина.
5. На креслах выпуска со второй половины 1972 года установлена жесткая тяга включения автомата КПА-4.
6. На креслах выпуска с января 1972 года установлен механизм замыкания электроцепи системы опознавания.
7. На креслах выпуска с ноября 1972 года установлены усиленные литые упоры вместо сварных в системе фиксации ног.
8. На креслах выпуска с октября 1974 года установлен радиомаяк «Комар-2М» и система автоматического выпуска НАЗ и лодки.
9. На креслах выпуска с октября 1974 года установлен пиропатрон ПК-16М с однорежимной работой механизма КСМ-М и дюзой Ø 5,2 Аэ серо-голубого цвета.
10. На креслах выпуска с февраля 1981 года установлена жесткая фиксация рамы к чашке.

----------


## Кацперский

Молодчара Саша!
Надеюсь подробное описание привязной системы лётчика не забудешь выложить. Мне нужно наконец-то разобраться, а то само ТО даже с рисунками - маловато.

----------


## Кацперский

> валяющиеся в куче-были черные и были серые. Вопрос в чем разница?


В номере серии, чёрные КМ-1М были 2-й серии, да наверняка отличались какими-то деталями. На МиГ-21 у нас я их встречал только на модификации бис...

----------


## lindr

> А вот вопрос на липецкой базе видел кресла с Миг-23уб, 23П, 23МЛД,27 валяющиеся в куче-были черные и были серые


А нет ли у вас снимков где виден номер самолета (на кресле по левую руку пилота)?
По нему можно определить кому принадлежали черные/серые кресла.

----------


## николай-78

единственное   фото с номером на КМ, на серых креслах в этом месте нет номера. Смею предположить что серые кресла стояли на ранних спарках, хотя на снимках видны и серые кресла и черные в кабинах 23-их спарок
 
крайне интересен следующий вопрос: как нам объясняли представители КБ, причину неудобства кабины 31-го-далеко РУДы и РУС. Причина состоит в том что самолет проэктировался под КМ-1М/второе фото/, а поставили К-36ДМ. Следовательно если бы летчик распологался на КМ он находился бы ближе к приборной доске, т.е. на сколько кресло КМ "шире" К-36ДМ

----------


## babcia131

А какая разница? Хорватские экс-югославские 21бис -серые. Модернизированные, купленный в Украине [ ?]- черные.
Но это тот же кресло KM-1M. 
Mеханизма массажа конечно не было. :Smile: 

Александр - я надеюсь, на больше фото.
 Очень хороший материал.

----------


## lindr

Спасибо! это от УБ 29025271 1982 года выпуска.

На серых номер выбит (выбит, реже написан) слева от подголовника (справа если смотреть в лицо пилоту) на полукруглом выступе.




> Хорватские экс-югославские 21бис -серые


101- 1978, 102 - 1979




> Модернизированные, купленный в Украине [ ?]- черные.


они по большей части выпущены дек.1981

----------


## babcia131

Уже показано элементы - но другой подход 



Фoto из MIG-21 Fishbed
от Братья Cлавян  :Biggrin:

----------


## RA3DCS

> Надеюсь подробное описание привязной системы лётчика не забудешь выложить. Мне нужно наконец-то разобраться, а то само ТО даже с рисунками - маловато.


Радек, к великому сожалению самой привязной системы пока нет. Сам очень хотел бы с ней разобраться. На схемах действительно совсем непонятно.

----------


## RA3DCS

Система разблокировки.

Система работает следующим образом:
Фото-1 исходное положение механизма разблокировки.

При вытягивании рукоятки катапультирования  через карданное соединение, шток, кардан, конические шестерни и тягу 6 движение передается качалке 8. Качалка 8 повернется на некоторый угол до упора ее плеча в упор 10. Этого достаточно чтобы через тягу 14 качалка 8 привела в действие пиромеханизм притяга плеч и выпуска ограничителей. 
Фото-2 срабатывание механизма притяга и ограничителей разброса рук.

При сбрасывании фонаря  он выдернет фал 7, закрепленный на фонаре, и уложенный в чехле 6 повернув качалку 13, срезав винт 11. Качалка освободит упор 10, который повернется усилием пружины, а качалка 8 получит возможность повернуться  на больший угол, и не будет препятствовать дальнейшему вытягиванию  ручек катапультирования.
Фото-3.

На случай отказа разблокировки при сброшенном фонаре существует ручная разблокировка. Для ручной разблокировки летчик должен с усилием дернуть рукоятку троса 15, расположенную на левом ограничителе разброса рук. Качалка 13 повернется, срезав винт 11.
Фото-4.

----------


## babcia131

Я пишу в эту тему .Я не знаю, где это бросить.
Я имею в виду переключатель "КОД-813" "ИЗД .81"



Это было связано с "хром-никель" Когда и почему включать эти переключатели ?

И что это было "изд. Заря" ?

Если тема неуместной- извините и попросить о перевод в правильное место

Фото ручкой извлечения сиденья КМ-1:

http://www.mycity-military.com/Avion...shbed_267.html

----------


## Кацперский

> к великому сожалению самой привязной системы пока нет


Понятно Саша, рано или поздно что-то найдётся.




> Я имею в виду переключатель "КОД-813"


Маленькая поправочка Юрек, изд. правильно называть изд. 81Э (экспортное). И что там может быть - только что-то связанное с кодами системы госопознавания.

----------


## RA3DCS

Система мягких захватов ног предназначена для предохранения ног пилота от разбрасывания воздушным потоком и инерционными силами при катапультировании.

Система состоит из:
-  захватов, смонтированных на опорах ног;
- барабана 6, прикрепленного к дну чашки кресла, в котором размещены два жестко связанные между собой ролика, храповик и собачка:
- ленты 15, прикрепленной одним концом к зубу ролика барабана, другим к кронштейну стреляющего механизма (СМ).
    Мягкие захваты представляют собой две петли из троса 5  в боуденовских оболочках. На тросах в непосредственной близости от опор, с внешней стороны помещены подушки 24, заканчивающиеся петлями, которые накидываются на крюки 21, установленные в опорах ног. С наружи петли ограничиваются пластинами 23. другие концы троса заделаны на ролике барабана.
При установке кресла в кабине самолета тросы мягких захватов размещаются под приборной панелью и прикрепляются к ней с помощи шнуровки.
    В момент катапультирования при движения кресла вверх штыри 2 опор, идя по пазам направляющих  кабины, разворачивают опору вниз. При этом лента 15 прикрепленная к ушкам кронштейна СМ, разорвав контровку к корпусу барабана 6, раскручивает ролик, наматывая тросы 5 в боуденовских оболочках на ролик, при этом обрываются шнуровки на приборной доске. При полностью затянутых тросах подушки перекрывают опоры – происходит закрытие захватов ног.
    В положении, соответствующем полному закрытию захватов, лента 15, сорвав контровку соскакивает зуба ролика и остается в самолете, а ролик с намотанными тросами фиксируется собачкой и храповиком. Стопор, поджимаемый пружиной к упору 28, входит в углубление этого упора и удерживает опору 4 в отклоненном вниз положении.
    При срабатывании системы открывания замков фиксации тяги 18 повернут качалки 19 и освободят рычаги 20, которые отклоняются и освобождают крюки 21. Крюки под действием пружин поворачиваются, и петли тросов соскакивают с них. Захваты открываются.

----------


## babcia131

> Понятно Саша, рано или поздно что-то найдётся.
> 
> 
> Маленькая поправочка Юрек, изд. правильно называть изд. 81Э (экспортное). И что там может быть - только что-то связанное с кодами системы госопознавания.


ad1.
Я  написал на:
MIG-21 Fishbed

Другие фотографии с сегодняшнего дня- Спасибо *Bubi*

ad.2
В жизни меня думал, что 3  это " э " :Confused: 
Cпасибо

*RA3DCS*-Mолодец

И что это за система " *Заря* " ? 
3наете Kоллеги ? :Confused:

----------


## Кацперский

> В жизни меня думал, что 3  это " э "


Что там именно "Э" стало ясно после того, как появилось название изд. 81. Кстати, на наших самолётах я его нашёл лишь на одном МиГ-21ПФМ. Ты ещё где-нибудь видел?
Об изд. 81Э упоминается между прочим в сокращённом ЕРТО № 21-Е. У него есть режим работы "КОНТРОЛЬ", работоспособность изделия проверяется с помощью приборов ПКО-2Э и 81ПЭ.

----------


## RA3DCS

Катапультный парашютный автомат КПА-4

КПА-4 предназначен для введения задержки отстрела штанги парашютного механизма в зависимости от скорости полета при катапультировании. Автомат срабатывает на скорости 130-1200 км/час по прибору с задержкой по времяни 0- ~ 1,8 сек.

Прибор установлен на кресле сзади слева по полету и прикреплен болтом к кронштейну 1, К прибору по двум шлангам 9 подводится статическое и динамическое давление от системы ПВД самолета. Шланги 9 имеют эксплуатационный разъем 11 на борту кабины слева от кресла. К чеке пиромеханизма 6 отстрела штанги парашютного механизма прибор подсоединен тросом 3 вытяжного устройства, проходящим через ролик 2 на кронштейне , закрепленном на балке механизма КСМ.

Автомат состоит из корпуса 7 с механизмом, вытяжного устройства 5 с тросом 3, кронштейна 8 включения автомата и тяги 10, подсоединенной одним наконечником к кронштейну 8, вторым – к кронштейну на внутренней трубе СМ. Трос 3 вытяжного устройства 5 подсоединен наконечником к чеке пиромеханизма отстрела штанги парашютного механизма.

Тяга 10 при движении кресла в момент катапультирования отсоединяет кронштейн 8, включая в работу механизм автомата. После срабатывания по времени вытяжное устройство выдергивает чеку пиромеханизма.

Кронштейн 8 состоит из корпуса 14, двух штуцеров 15 и замка кронштейна. Штуцера 15 служат для подачи статического и динамического давлений воздуха, поступающих от приемника воздушного давления по шлангам 9 к автомату КПА-4.

На корпусе кронштейна нанесены буквы «С» и «Д», указывающие на назначение каждого штуцера. Для обеспечения закрытого положения кронштейна 8 на корпусе автомата служит замок. Замок состоит из рычагов 21, имеющих вид двуплечих рычагов, корпуса 24, штока 23, пружины 22 и фиксатора 20 на корпусе автомата.

Во взведенном положении автомата фиксатор 20 запирается в зеве, образованном рычагами 21. Хвостовики зева застопорены корпусом 24, отклонение которого исключает пружина 22.

При включении автомата, когда тяга 10 оттянет корпус 25, преодолевая сопротивление пружины 22, хвостовики кулачков соскользнут с корпуса, зев образованный кулачками, откроется, фиксатор освободится и кронштейн, сорвав контровку, отделится от корпуса автомата.

----------


## babcia131

Описание- строительство-часы ACzS и гондолы S-13-100-OC: 
Устройство S-13-100, используемые в TS-11 Iskra в передней части самолета в виде "Камера" - на MiG- 21 используется в виде гондолы подкрыльевых-кроющие из 2 разными объективы [Длинные и короткие, следовательно, эти два имени различаются в цифрах 100-300] 

https://hotfile.com/dl/162964655/7bf...S_AFK.zip.html 




> И что это за система " Заря " ? 
> 3наете Kоллеги ?


Никто не знает ? :Frown: 
Это то, что связано  из навигацию или SRZO-2 ?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Никто не знает ?
> Это то, что связано  из навигацию или SRZO-2 ?


Юрек, спасибо за описание!

С определенного момента времени (предположительно, после того, как англичане ознакомились с оборудованием Як-28П, упавшего в Западном Берлине), для повышения имитостойкости ставилась дополнительная приставка "контрольного ответа" - т.н. СБКО-2. Все эти штуки и имели звонкое название изделие-81, Заря, Фиалка. Но поскольку они были страшно секретными изделиями, дополнительной информации нет никакой.

----------


## Кацперский

Фиалка - была такая аппаратура ЗАС первого поколения, верная копия немецкой Энигмы  :Cool:  Когда общался со связистами, в шутку называли её Фиалкой Энигмовной. Не воспримите всерьёз)))))
Что же касется 81 и Зари, то мне помнится, что на каком-то фото видел оба выключателя, как бы не одно и то же  :Confused: 

Спасибо ребята за новые материалы!

----------


## babcia131

Спасибо. :Biggrin: 
 Я понимаю, что это из обеспечению в том, что самолет принадлежит нам. Подтверждение- kонтроль за идентичность.
Что-то в этом роде :Cool: 




> Кацперский
> Что же касется 81 и Зари, то мне помнится, что на каком-то фото видел оба выключателя, как бы не одно и то же


Я увидел это первый раз и нигде больше.

Видимо кабина 21MT:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 :Biggrin: 




> Фиалка - была такая аппаратура ЗАС


что значит ЗАС  ? Объясняет мне что SAR [поиск и спасаниe] :Confused:

----------


## RA3DCS

> Но поскольку они были страшно секретными изделиями, дополнительной информации нет никакой.


Из истории эксплуатации МиГ-23М в 35 ИАП.
Завеса сверсекретности иногда давала такие плоды. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Встречались на МиГ-23М и некоторые конструктивные и технологические загадки. Одна из них связана с системой радиолокационного опознавания «свой-чужой» - СРЗО-2М. Ее эксплуатировали в частях исключительно с кодами и частотами мирного времени. На случай войны имелся тумблер «Боевой», надежно законтренный. Во всех инструкциях по эксплуатации было строжайше запрещено переводить его во включенное положение, а блоки системы проверять в этом режиме. Предполагалось, что благодаря этим мерам вражеская разведка не определит боевые коды, и частоты государственного опознавания раньше времени.
Однако пытливый техсостав рано или поздно обходил любые запреты, и какой-то радист (история не сохранила его имени) при проведении регламентных работ из любопытства все-таки включил этот тумблер и подал контрольный сигнал. К его удивлению, ответчик промолчал. Тогда он опробовал все коды и частоты боевого режима – результат оказался тот же. Полазив по цепям, радист обнаружил, что в электрическом жгуте начисто отсутствует провод от тумблера «Боевой» к передающему блоку системы, хотя на всех схемах он был показан. Пошептавшись с начальством, потихоньку проверили другие самолеты своего полка – результат оказался тот же. Ужаснулись: в случае начала боевых действий ответчики молчали бы как партизаны, а результат нетрудно угадать – наша ПВО всеми средствами ударила бы по своим же самолетам.
Как выяснилось позже, по недоразумению, а может и умышленно, эти некомплектные электрожгуты были смонтированы на всех МиГ-23М, и их пришлось заменить по ВВС буквально в авральном порядке, но без лишнего шума.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Я увидел это первый раз и нигде больше.


Кабина МиГ-21ПФС/ПФМ.

----------


## AndyK

> что значит ЗАС  ? Объясняет мне что SAR [поиск и спасаниe]


Засекреченная аппаратура связи.

----------


## babcia131

Спасиба  :Redface:

----------


## Кацперский

> Я понимаю, что это из обеспечению в том, что самолет принадлежит нам.


Ну всё это принадлежит одной и той же системе госопознавания.




> Я увидел это первый раз и нигде больше.


Вот самолёт, на котором я видел оба выключателя (над переключателем каналов АРК) - МиГ-21СМТ:



А вот польский МиГ-21ПФМ с выключателем "КОД 81Э" (под ручкой крана аварийного выпуска шасси) - надпись правда не видна. Обратите внимание и на переключатель режимов СОД. Среднее положение "ВЫКЛ. СРО-2М", вместо стандартного на польских бортах "ВЫКЛ.":



Что там именно такой выключатель, можно убедиться по этому фото:



Кстати, в этой же шеренге из трёх выключателей, третий (зачастую не подписанный) - выключатель обогрева перископа, присутствовал естественно лишь на тех МиГ-21ПФМ, на которых перископ устанавливался.




> Засекреченная аппаратура связи.


Андрей, правильно засекречивающая. А засекреченная она само собой))))

----------


## babcia131

Спасибо.  :Smile: 
Посмотрел через кабины 21-насчитал пять разных версий обозначения положения переключателя.
Мне стыдно признаться.  :Mad: Я не мог найти на BIS- :Mad:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Кацперский

> после того, как англичане ознакомились с оборудованием Як-28П, упавшего в Западном Берлине)


Получается в те годы в состав СРО инерционный замыкатель не входил. Или вовсе отсутствовала цепь взрыва.

----------


## babcia131

> Для самолетов оборудованной в катапультные кресла, на рельсыв котором движется  катапультные кресла, построенны ест соединитель электрический цепь  разрушительный который закрывает после выстрела кресла


  Я не знаю, как хорошо я написал - был такой систем в MiG-21

----------


## RA3DCS

О событиях апреля 1966 года в небе над Берлином. 
6 апреля 1966 года летчики 668 БАП 132 БАД 24 ВА, размещенного в окрестностях Берлина, командир самолёта капитан Капустин и штурман старший лейтенант Янов получили приказ перегнать новейший перехватчик Як-28П на соседний аэродром Кетен. 

В 15-30 с аэродрома Финов в Германии поднялось звено Капустина. На 12-й минуте полета, или через четыре минуты после набора высоты произошел отказ сразу двух двигателей. Когда Капустин и Янов снизились под облака, то увидели под собой Берлин. Вдали виднелись река Шпрее, озеро и широкая поляна за ним. 

Решение пришло мгновенно: попытаться, пользуясь набранной скоростью, дотянуть до озера и приводниться на нем. Самолет последним усилием преодолел два жилых многоэтажных дома и дамбу, по которой шло оживленное автомобильное движение. 
После этого скорости для приводнения уже не осталось. Истребитель свалился на крыло и камнем рухнул в озеро Штессензее. 


Летчики могли спастись, но тогда неуправляемый самолет рухнул бы на густонаселенные районы Западного Берлина. Никто бы их не обвинил: с земли уже поступила команда на катапультирование. Но летчики не могли допустить неминуемой гибели десятков мирных людей. 
Уже потом была написана известная песня "Огромное небо" на стихи Роберта Рождественского. Уже потом именем Капустина в Ростове была названа улица и школа. Потом в память о подвиге были возведены три мемориала в Германии. 
Самолет исчез. Наземная служба о месте падения ничего не знала. Лишь одиночный рыбак на озере был свидетелем катастрофы. Самолет упал в английском секторе западного Берлина в нескольких сотнях метров от границы советского сектора, которая пролегала вдоль озера Штессензее. Английские власти начали поиск самолета в озере Штёссензее. 
Но одновременно началась и еще одна операция – разведывательная. Первое сообщение об аварии советского самолета англичане получили от операторов аэропорта Гатов, которые перехватили переговоры пилотов с землей. Сотрудники Британской Военной Миссии (BRIXMIS), начали операцию по поиску обломков самолета в озере. Дело в том, что ЯК-28П Капустина и Янова был оснащен новейшим радарным комплексом «Орел» (Skipspin по классификации НАТО), да и двигатели самолета тоже были интересны англичанам. 
Сотрудники Британской военной полиции (RMP) немедленно окружили озеро Штессензее. По приказу бригадного генерала Девида Вилсона (David Wilson) военные водолазы приступили к поиску частей станции «Орел» и других деталей самолета. На место аварии были направлены катера, и плавучий кран, под которым работали водолазы. 
В это время группа военных переводчиков миссии и военных полицейских вела переговоры с советскими военными во главе с генералом Булановым. Англичанам необходимо было любой ценой тянуть время и не допустить советских к месту катастрофы. В то же время, официальных поводов попасть в британский сектор Берлина у Буланова не было, потому и попытка силового прорыва к месту аварии могла привести к непредсказуемым последствиям. Как вспоминали англичане, дело едва не дошло до перестрелки. В это время из Фарнборо вылетела группа авиаспециалистов, а водолазы и фотографы работали с обломками самолета. 
К середине дня 7 апреля тела летчиков были извлечены со дна озера, однако майору Стефенсону (Geoffrey Stephenson) удалось убедить Буланова в том, что тела летчиков еще не найдены и англичане прилагают все усилия к их поиску. 
Британские военные продолжали тянуть время, в то время как части радара уже направлялись в Англию для детального изучения. 
Тела летчиков были выданы советской стороне только утром 8 апреля. В 14-40 того же дня к платформе с плавучим краном подошел катер, который выгрузил нескольких пассажиров. К днищу катера водолазы на тросах закрепили двигатели ЯК-28, который катер и отбуксировал к британскому берегу на обратном пути. Еще через 48 часов детали радара и двигателей были аккуратно возвращены к месту крушения. 13 апреля плот с обломками самолета причалил к берегу советского сектора и обломки самолета были возвращены представителям СССР. Конечно, некоторых деталей самолета не хватало, но англичане объяснили это трудностями поиска на дне. 
Военно-техническая разведка НАТО с удовольствием познакомилась еще и со станцией радиокомандного наведения "Лазурь", и с другими техническими новинками Як-28П. И хотя к тому времени построили уже 435 таких самолетов, в серию он не пошел, и официально на вооружение так и не был принят. 
Эта операция стала достоянием гласности только в 2003 году.

foto_history: «А город подумал: ученья идут…» Неизвестная сторона.

----------


## FLOGGER

Александр, а почему ты сейчас-то эту историю вспомнил?

----------


## babcia131

Я думаю, к дополнению к на мои вопросы о системе Заря :Redface:

----------


## Кацперский

> Я не знаю, как хорошо я написал - был такой систем в MiG-21


Честно скажу, что про это ничего не слышал. Для приведения детонаторов цепи взрыва в действие, достаточно было либо нажать кнопку "ВЗРЫВ", либо должен был сработать инерционный замыкатель (блок З-7) из-за столкновения самолёта с препятствием (земной, водной поверхностями и др.). Детонаторы устанавливались в приёмо-передающем блоке и дешифраторе. Цепь взрыва с креслом соединена никак не была. Ведь легко можно представить себе картину, в которой самолёт терпит катастрофу (потеря сознания, ошибка в ТП, задержка с катапультированием и т.п.), т.е. лётчик остаётся в кабине в кресле до самого конца. Проверка включения цепи взрыва была обязательной в ходе всех видов предполётной подготовки, в том числе ускоренной по тревоге, когда объём работ сводится к минимуму.

----------


## babcia131

Я тоже не :Confused: 
Я нашел это на Форум Энтузиастов Симулятора на потоке авионики  21
Awionika samolotów MiG-21 - dyskusja, pytania, ciekawostki


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Hе подходит  мне это-Но специалисты от удалении катапультных кресел в 21, каждый раз были бы спросить техника из защитою элементов SRZO-2.
Cами же на конечно это не проверили.

----------


## Кацперский

Глянул ТО. Действительно было такое.  :Mad:  :Eek:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## babcia131

> Глянул ТО


TO -  креслa , SRZO-2 , или ?
является рисунок, схема ? :Smile:

----------


## RA3DCS

Катапультное кресло связано с цепью уничтожения ответчика СРЗО-2. При выходе кресла замыкается цепь детонаторов в системе опознавания!
Детонаторы устанавливались в блок 4-5ОМ и блок 30 изделие 81.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Александр, а почему ты сейчас-то эту историю вспомнил?


Валера, историю эту вспомнили, так как предположительно с этого момента, стали устанавливать дополнительные блоки «Заря! и Изд-81.

----------


## babcia131

Александр, вы могли бы показать на фото , где именно находится это место  :Confused:  


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
На рисунке  красиво описано , в фотографиях Я не могу найти  :Mad: 
Мне кажется, , что "мое кресло" являются неполными 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## RA3DCS

> Александр, вы могли бы показать на фото , где именно находится это место


Юрек, похоже не на всех креслах была система замыкания цепи опознавания. Но и кресла имеют разное обозначение. На одних КМ-1М на других 9-БЮ-708.
На 9-БЮ-708 механизм замыкания цепи опознавания находится слева возле пяты стреляющего механизма.

----------


## babcia131

Cпасибо Александр
Мне кажется, что в моих фото есть это удалено.
Кресло происходит из частной коллекции и, вероятно, после 1990 года когда демонтирован  элементы SRZO-2 в самолете ,снимают также, вероятно, на сиденьях ?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Mожет на дружественным форуме
http://scalemodels.ru/modules/forum/..._start_40.html
Kоллега *ya-gabor* будет было лучшей фотографию ?

----------


## RA3DCS

Рисунок из статьи Е. Арсеньева «Тридцатый элемент» журнал Крылья родины 11. 2010г.

Пожалуй пока единственное что можно найти по изделию 40

----------


## babcia131

Cпокойно не горит. :Smile:  Подождите- - Объясните :Smile: 
3а рисунок spasiba -также оказаться полезным

----------


## Кацперский

> TO -  креслa , SRZO-2 , или ?





> похоже не на всех креслах была система замыкания цепи опознавания


Про неё я нашёл в издании "Самолёт 23У (вариант А). ТО и ИЭ", 1982 г.

Да в издании "Самолёт 75Б. РЭ и ТО № ГК-381. Кн. 1. Самолёт и его системы" тоже есть.

А вот про установку штока механизма замыкания цепи взрыва на МиГ-21ПФМ, МиГ-21Р, МиГ-21М ни словом не упоминается.

----------


## babcia131

Mожет только от 21MF, или  креслa КМ-1М. :Wink: 
B инструкции "Самолет 75A Техническое описание" [ польская] ни слова об этом изделии, 
то же в  русский инструкций  "TO МиГ-21P РА [дополнение]" хотя заявление есть "Cекретно" :Biggrin: 

Я собираюсь отдохнуть - однако Александр пишет 



> На креслах выпуска с января 1972 года установлен механизм замыкания электроцепи системы опознавания.


 :Smile:

----------


## RA3DCS

Система открытия замков фиксации.

Система открытия замков фиксации предназначена для открытия замков фиксации на определенной высоте в заданное время, отделение рукоятки катапультирования и освобождение парашютной спасательной системы перед вводом ее в поток. Система состоит из приборов ППК-1М (5) и ППК-У-Т277 (6), пружинного усилителя  (7) с качалкой  механизма стопорения, двух поясных замков 10 (правого и левого), верхнего замка 12, тросовой проводки, вала 13 открытия поясных замков, захватов ног, вала 2 открытия захватов ног, вертикального вала 11, ручки аварийного открытия замков 4, конических шестерен, рычагов и тяг.

----------


## RA3DCS

*Система открытия замков фиксации.*

Для предотвращения случайного вытягивания колец основного парашюта из замка связи предусмотрена система фиксации, представляющая собой стальной штырь 26, подвижно соединенный тросом с качалкой 27, жестко закрепленный на вертикальном валу 11. Штырь с тросом размещается в трубке 28, закрепленный на контейнере и проходящей через бобышку 13  крепления замка связи.

----------


## RA3DCS

*Система открытия замков фиксации.*

     Полуавтоматы парашютные ППК-1М и ППК-У-Т277 установлены на правом боту чашки кресла  и предназначены для приведения в действие системы открытия замков фиксации через определенный промежуток времени или на заданной высоте.
     Вытяжные механизмы приборов соединены тросами с качалкой 8 механизма стопорения пружинного усилителя.
Включение прибора ППК-1М производится выдергиванием гибкой шпильки прибора при отстреле штанги парашютного механизма, с которым  гибкая шпилька связана тросовой проводкой.
     Прибор ППК-У-Т277 включается при выборе свободного хода кольца 3 троса  в скобе 2 при движении кресла по направляющим после выстрела (т.е. после срабатывания пиропатрона ПК-16М).
Наличие свободного хода  кольца в скобе исключает натяжение троса при перемещении чашки кресла для регулирования по росту в процессе повседневной эксплуатации.

----------


## Кацперский

> Mожет только от 21MF, или  креслa КМ-1М


Я однозначно склоняюсь ко второму ответу - установка штока зависит от модификации кресла.

А вот это я упустил:




> На креслах выпуска с января 1972 года установлен механизм замыкания электроцепи системы опознавания


Теперь ясно.


СПАСИБО Саша за продолжение!

----------


## babcia131

или этои 


> " механизм замыкания электроцепи системы опознавания "


 сотрудничал из этой элементами ?
это был элемент системов включения цепь взрыва SRZO-2 ?


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## RA3DCS

*Система открытия замков фиксации.*

Пружинный усилитель включает в себя механизм стопорения, который служит для предотвращения случайного срабатывания усилителя, а следовательно, и случайного открытия замков фиксации.
Механизм стопорения состоит из качалки 8, в пазы которой заводятся наконечники тросов 6 от автоматов ППК-1М  и ППК-У-Т277, качалки 16 и упора 15.
Качалка 16 свободно сидит на валу 13 открытия поясных замков, одно ее плече закреплено на качалке 8, другое выполнено в виде вилки, Вилка качалки одним зубом запирает упор 15 пружинного усилителя, другим опирается на выступ качалки 19 в момент срабатывания механизма. Для того, чтобы не произошло случайного отклонения качалки 8, а следовательно, расстопорения пружинного усилителя, качалка 8 штифтом 17, закрепленным на одном из плеч, заходит в прорезь пластины 9 и поджимается пружинным упором 18.

Пружинный усилитель 7 служит для надежного и четкого открытия замков фиксации. Он состоит из корпуса, в котором установлена пружина. Во взведенном положении усилителя пружина удерживается в поджатом состоянии ползуном 25, запертым упором 15, который упирается в зуб качалки 16 механизма стопорения. К ползуну 25 пружинного механизма подведено плечо качалки 19, жестко сидящей на валу 13. Плечо качалки 19  выполнено в виде вилки, в котором закреплена тяга 2, соединенная с рычагом вала  открытия захвата ног.

----------


## RA3DCS

*Система открытия замков фиксации.*

Правый (левый) поясной замок 10 установлен на задней стенке чашки кресла и состоит из двух крюков свободно сидящих на одной оси. Хвостовики этих крюков при запертых замках упираются в кулачки валиков, закрепленных на валу 13, два других конца крюков образуют зев, в котором заперты серьги 4 рамки кресла.
Верхний замок 12  установлен в верней части корпуса КСМ, справа (рис.39). Замок из двух трехплечих рычагов, свободно сидящих на одной оси. Рычаги в запертом состоянии системы одним своим плечом упираются в кулачки кольца закрепленного на валу 11, два других плеча образуют попарно два зева: верхний и боковой. При запертом состоянии замка в верхнем зеве запираются тросы 1  второго стабилизирующего парашюта, в боковом зеве трос 9  заголовника.
Ручка 4 (рис.39) аварийного открытия замков фиксации установлена на правом щите чашки кресла и предназначена для открытия замков фиксации в случае отказа автоматической системы открытия замков.
Ручка состоит из рукоятки 21, рычага 22 стопорения ручки, пружинного стопора 24 и основания 23. Для того, чтобы не произошло случайного отклонения аварийной ручки, ручка стопорится штырем рычага 22 в выступе основания 23,  рычаг удерживается в застопоренном состоянии ручки пружинным стопором 24.
Летчик, приняв решение открыть замки фиксации аварийной ручкой 4, должен утопить в рукоятке 21 рычаг стопорения 22 и потянуть ручку на себя.

Работа системы. При срабатывании автоматов ППК-1М  и ППК-У-Т277 или от ручки аварийного открытия замков фиксации качалка 8  механизма стопорения повернется от натяжения троса 3 или тросов автоматов. Вместе с качалкой 8 повернется качалка 16 и расстопорит пружинный усилитель 7.
Пружина пружинного усилителя 7 толкнет ползун, а через него качалку 19.
Вал 13 повернется, повернув валик с кулачками поясных замков 10 и конические шестерни, ведущие к вертикальному валу 11. При повороте вала 11 повернется ось с кулачками верхнего замка 12 и утопится штырь фиксации 26, освободив собачку 5 (рис.49) замка связи. Качалка 19, поворачиваясь через тягу, соединенную с ней повернет вал 2, освободив рычаги 14 захватов ног. Произойдет открытие замков фиксации летчика в кресле захватов ног и отделение рукоятки катапультирования.
Отделение рукоятки катапультирования от кресла исключает возможность повреждения рук в момент отделения летчика от кресла.

Для правильного отделения летчика от кресла открытие замков фиксации летчика должно происходить в следующей последовательности:
1.	Открытие мягких захватов ног 1.
2.	Открытие верхнего замка 12 - отделение второго стабилизирующего парашюта, поворот заголовника и отделение спинки со спасательным парашютом.
3.	открытие поясных замков и отделение рамки.
4.	Отделение рукоятки катапультирования от кронштейна на чашке.

----------


## babcia131

https://hotfile.com/dl/164090078/3ba...el_SK.zip.html 
Oписание- кресло CK -из инструкции " МиГ-21U техническое описание"
Александр -Вы знаете, что делать ?  :Cool:

----------


## FLOGGER

Помогите опознать. Нашел у товарища своего. От какого прибора может быть эта шкала?

----------


## lindr

Написано же УДП1 - указатель дальности полета  :Wink:

----------


## FLOGGER

Меня смутило, что от 3,5 до 5 закрашено красным. Хотя, это может быть самодеятельность. А кг -это кол-во отплива на борту? Это, тогда, с какого самолета? Кто у нас  летает на 13 000 км с 50 т топлива на борту?

----------


## Кацперский

> А кг -это кол-во отплива на борту?


Или полётный вес.

----------


## FLOGGER

Стрелочный прибор  показывает текущий полетный вес? А это какой же самолет у нас с весом 50 т махнет на 13 000 км?

----------


## Кацперский

Не знаю я этот прибор, но могу задать в том же духе вопрос: какой МиГ-21 достигает числа М=2,5? Ведь у него в кабине установлен указатель М-2,5К. Короче, шкалы на приборе не говорят о ЛТХ его носителя.

----------


## Бортач

В самолётах нет приборов показывающих расстояние и полётный вес.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Не знаю я этот прибор,


Я так и понял.



> но могу задать в том же духе вопрос: какой МиГ-21 достигает числа М=2,5? Ведь у него в кабине установлен указатель М-2,5К.


Вопрос не нов. Чтобы Вы не задавали мне таких вопросов, отвечу, что приборы делаются унифицированными. Так, чтобы его можно было поставить на самолет, на котором М=2,5 вполне достижим. Кстати, МИГ-21 в его рекордных вариантах подходил довольно  близко к 2,5М. 



> Короче, шкалы на приборе не говорят о ЛТХ его носителя.


А я этого и не утверждал. Меня удивило соответствие шкал: 50т -13 000км. Шкала-то рассчитана! Значит. подразумевалось, что некий аппарат, имея на борту 50т топлива (а не полетный вес!) может улететь на 13000км?
P.S. Вообще, задавая свой вопрос, я надеялся или получить полный ответ, если, конечно, кто-то знает. Кто сказал бы откуда он, как работает, сколько у него стрелок, что показывает. Или молчание, если прибор со старого самолета и никто из форумчан его не встречал и не знает. Но не назидания вроде этого: "Короче, шкалы на приборе не говорят о ЛТХ его носителя."

----------


## Кацперский

> приборы делаются унифицированными


Спасибо, буду знать! Я-то дурак подумал, что он тока на МиГ-21 стоял  :Wink: 




> "Короче, шкалы на приборе не говорят о ЛТХ его носителя."


Мнение о том, что предельные значения шкал соответствуют ЛТХ следовало из Ваших вопросов выше, решил Вас поправить. Молча этого не сделать  :Biggrin:  Там мог быть "самолёт" с дальностью полёта допустим 2500 и 9 т топлива на борту (только прошу не проверять для конкретного типа, как пример написал).

Что же касается самого прибора. Вы уверены, что он вообще с самолёта?

----------


## babcia131

Это мне выглядят на измерять выполнения плана для Центральной Комиссию Промышленности Духа. Количества ,
 распределения :Redface:

----------


## Кацперский

В продолжение темы приборов, шкалы которых выраженные в км.

На тот раз 100% авиаприбор. На фото в кабине Су-7БКЛ. Что это и для чего?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Спасибо, буду знать!


Пожалуйста, не жалко.



> Мнение о том, что предельные значения шкал соответствуют ЛТХ следовало из Ваших вопросов выше, решил Вас поправить.


Поправка Ваша очень оригинальна: хотелось бы увидеть самолет с нулевым полетным весом.



> Там мог быть "самолёт" с дальностью полёта допустим 2500 и 9 т топлива на борту (только прошу не проверять для конкретного типа, как пример написал).


Мог. А мог быть и другими парметрами в пределах этой шкалы. Т. е., Вы допускаете, что это прибор мог стоять на разных самолетах?
 И еще. Если, допустим, самолет берет на борт 10 или 20 т топлива, то ему не ставится топливомер на 50 т. Я, во всяком случае,  такого не знаю. Уже писал и поясню еще раз: меня удивляет то, что здесь шкалы *жестко связаны*. Т. е. одному значению веса, вероятно, топлива соответствует определенная дальность. Скорее всего там должно быть две стрелки, т. к. жесткой связи здесь быть не может.



> Что же касается самого прибора. Вы уверены, что он вообще с самолёта?


Нет. А до друга не могу дозвониться, чтобы уточнить.

----------


## FLOGGER

> В продолжение темы приборов, шкалы которых выраженные в км.
> 
> На тот раз 100% авиаприбор. На фото в кабине Су-7БКЛ. Что это и для чего?


А нет другой, более крупной фотографии этого прибора?

----------


## FLOGGER

Похоже, это "счетчик пути навигационного индикатора НИ-50ИМ".

----------


## FLOGGER

Ну вот, сейнас дозвонился. Говорит, точно с  самолета, но не знает, с какого. Да, интересный прибор.

----------


## Кацперский

> Поправка Ваша очень оригинальна: хотелось бы увидеть самолет с нулевым полетным весом.


Речь шла о максимальных значениях. Думал, что это всем очевидно. Видимо ошибся  :Wink: 




> Т. е., Вы допускаете, что это прибор мог стоять на разных самолетах?


Ну Вы сами-то про унифицированные авиаприборы писали  :Wink:  Или тут мы имеем пример обратного?  :Confused: 




> Похоже, это "счетчик пути навигационного индикатора НИ-50ИМ".


А какие ещё будут варианты? Я Вам тип написал самолёта. На нём такой счётчик стоял или нет?




> Ну вот, сейнас дозвонился. Говорит, точно с  самолета, но не знает, с какого. Да, интересный прибор.


Понятно. Да действительно интересно. В то, что данная штука показывала возможную дальность полёта в зависимости от остатка топлива - с трудом верится. Для этого нужна мощная ЦВМ. Что такое расчёт дальности и насколько он сложен, думаю не стоит объяснять.

----------


## babcia131

Это, наверное, тоже aвионика ?
Кабина сообщается симулятора 21СМТ ? Но, наверное, только для тренировки  сброса  бомби A. Показывает
 приятно специальную панель управления.

----------


## Кацперский

Приборная доска из фанеры? Приборы из картона?  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## babcia131

Бог знает, что это такое    :Confused:   :Biggrin: 
Но верхняя часть и спец панель OK :Smile: 
это из форума
Makettinfo - Makettinfo - Hungarian Scalemodeling Site

----------


## RA3DCS

На одном МиГ-23МЛД на правой боковой панели обнаружен вот такой пульт.
На левой боковой панели имеется сигнальная лампа « ЛДВ ИСПРАВ. ».
В связи с этим возникает вопрос, что такое « ЛДВ »?

----------


## CRC

Ли на самолетах Миг-21Р и Су-20 продавать на початку лет 70  к Египту и Ираку были застроенные фабрично станции СПО-3 и СПО-10?

----------


## RA3DCS

Фотозарисовка по прицелам.
АСП-5НД

----------


## RA3DCS

Появилась новая «игрушка» прицел АСП-5НД. Кто знает, что за дополнительное поворотное стекло перед основным? В данном экземпляре самого стекла нет. Только кронштейн.

----------


## CRC

Это / быть/ обычный световой фильтр.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Это / быть/ обычный световой фильтр.


Спасибо!! Все оказалось так просто!

----------


## RA3DCS

Кто подскажет, что показывает этот приборчик на прицелах?

----------


## CRC



----------


## RA3DCS

А в этом случае  имеем уже два указателя дальности?

----------


## babcia131

И это не расстояние до целья данной из дальномера СРД ?
Это просто спекуляция  :Confused:

----------


## RA3DCS

> И это не расстояние до целья данной из дальномера СРД ?
> Это просто спекуляция


Юрек, немного не понял, что именно является спекуляцией?

----------


## babcia131

Извините - [спекуляция ] " Я так думаю "мне кажется,"  :Wink:

----------


## RA3DCS

Кто знает, что это за двигатели? Судя по маркировке ДГ должен быть «двигатель генератор», но имеет два вывода, отсюда следует, что не генератор.
В справочнике таких двигателей нет.

----------


## RA3DCS

Один мотор  крутит зеркальце и видимо что-то в той штуковине с кучей проводов.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Кто знает, что это за двигатели?.......


Благодаря активной помощи СRC удалось установить, что это обычные коллекторные двигатели на 27В.

----------


## RA3DCS

Коллеги, кто знает?
На самолетах с РЛС сигнал "Захват" (зеленая сигнальная лампа «Захват» на прицеле АСП-ПФД)  поступает с блока 42 (РЛС) станции РП-22. 
а как было на Миг-21Ф (Ф-13) и на МиГ-21У с прицелом АСП-5НД, где нет РЛС?

----------


## Кацперский

Сигнал "Захват" говорит от том, что в вычислитель АСП автоматически вводится дальность до цели от РП. А следовательно на Ф (Ф-13) сигнал поступает от СРД, точно как на спарках.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Сигнал "Захват" говорит от том, что в вычислитель АСП автоматически вводится дальность до цели от РП. А следовательно на Ф (Ф-13) сигнал поступает от СРД, точно как на спарках.


Да, но в вычислитель АСП может поступать сигнал дальности  еще от блока наклонной дальности при атаке наземной цели.

----------


## Кацперский

Ну да, и что?))

----------


## RA3DCS

> Ну да, и что?))


В этом случае сигналов "Захват" и "Выход" уже нет?

----------


## CRC

> Да, но в вычислитель АСП может поступать сигнал дальности  еще от блока наклонной дальности при атаке наземной цели.



В ASP-5ND, нет блока наклонной дальности .

----------


## Кацперский

> В этом случае сигналов "Захват" и "Выход" уже нет?


Нет сигнала "Захват", сигналы "Пуск" и "Выход" есть. Автоматический ввод дальности от БНД возможен лишь при углах пикирования более 20 градусов. В случае отказа РП при углах менее 20, надо производить ввод дальности вручную.

----------


## RA3DCS

Но вот выясняется, что разные типы прицелов имели разную систему индикации режимов. в том числе и разовых команд.

Прицел АСП-5НД обеспечивает то же, что и прицел АСП-ПФМ-Б, и отличается от него следующим:
— отсутствует блок наклонной дальности;
— отсутствует режим фиксированной дальности 300 м, в связи с чем рукоятка БАЗА имеет одну шкалу;
— отсутствует сигнализация ПУСК;
— не обеспечивается сигнализация ВЫХОД при стрельбе по наземной цели.

----------


## Кацперский

В 5НД нету сигнала "ПУСК". Всё верно. Он тебя только интересует да?

----------


## RA3DCS

> В 5НД нету сигнала "ПУСК". Всё верно. Он тебя только интересует да?


Радек, в "живом" виде есть только Он!
Так, что пока только -5НД.

----------


## Кацперский

Понял тебя! Удалось его задействовать?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Удалось его задействовать?


Прицельную марку получаю, правда, долго не мог понять, почему у меня дальномерное кольцо сплошное, а не из ромбиков как на картинках!

----------


## Кацперский

Молодец. У тебя только прицельная головка?

----------


## CRC

Вернуться к продукту 81E. Когда устройство начало устанавливаются на самолетах СССР?

----------


## Кацперский

По-моему не ранее второй половины 70-х, а массово - с началом замены системы госопознавания "Кремний-2" на "Пароль" (первая половина 80-х).

----------


## RA3DCS

Думаю мало, кто видел, как устроен прицел АСП-5НД изнутри. Давайте вместе посмотрим.

----------


## RA3DCS

Kак устроен прицел АСП-5НД изнутри. продолжение:

----------


## RA3DCS

Достался раскуроченный пульт от «Сапфира» . 
Вот тут должна быть ручка ввода превышения или принижения цели. 
Меня интересует, какого типа был этот узел с фиксированным вводом (переключатель) или с плавным  типа (потенциометр)?
Кто знает?

----------


## Кацперский

Однозначно переключатель.

----------


## MiG-25ua

> На одном МиГ-23МЛД на правой боковой панели обнаружен вот такой пульт.
> На левой боковой панели имеется сигнальная лампа « ЛДВ ИСПРАВ. ».
> В связи с этим возникает вопрос, что такое « ЛДВ »?


Левая панелька МиГ-23
У меня написано не « ЛДВ ИСПРАВ. » 
а «ПОВТ ЗАХОД  »

----------


## RA3DCS

> Левая панелька МиГ-23
> У меня написано не « ЛДВ ИСПРАВ. » 
> а «ПОВТ ЗАХОД  »


Это у вас световод от МиГ-23М с 53 серии, на более ранних эта надпись была в другом месте.
и на опытном МиГ-23МЛ тоже такая надпись есть.
1 -  фото  опытный МЛ, 2 - фото пародия на спарку, 3- фото МиГ-23М 22 серии.

----------


## MiG-25ua

Спасибо за ответ! 
Не подскажите откуда эта панелька ???

----------


## stream

> Это у вас световод


На Су это светопровод...

----------


## RA3DCS

> На Су это светопровод...


На МиГ тоже светопровод!

----------


## RA3DCS

> Спасибо за ответ! 
> Не подскажите откуда эта панелька ???


Это даже не панелька а накладка! Трудно сказать.

----------


## MiG-25ua

Не подскажите с какой модификации.
Разъем подписан Р-39

----------


## RA3DCS

> Не подскажите с какой модификации.
> Разъем подписан Р-39


Целиком ручку покажи!

----------


## MiG-25ua

Фото.......

----------


## PPV

> Не подскажите с какой модификации.
> Разъем подписан Р-39 ...


Раз написано "С-21", логично предположить, что РЛС "Сапфир-21", а это значит, что модификация не ниже МиГ-21С...

----------


## RA3DCS

> Раз написано "С-21", логично предположить, что РЛС "Сапфир-21", а это значит, что модификация не ниже МиГ-21С...


И не выше СМТ где уже было две боевых кнопки. Значит остается С  и СМ.

----------


## RA3DCS

В продолжение темы.
РУС МиГ-21МТ

----------


## RA3DCS

Ручка управления самолетом МиГ-21МФ.

----------


## MiG-25ua

Добрый день RA3DCS!
На РУСе нашел вот такой номер: 1572191100  1601
Спереди не уверен что была 1 или нет, просто стерлось не понятно.

----------


## MiG-25ua

> В продолжение темы.
> РУС МиГ-21МТ


Возник вопрос...
Почему гашетка (курок) красного цвета? их на заводе так уже красили или во время эксплуатации их перекрашивали ? вроде в книге не где об этом не написано...

----------


## RA3DCS

> Возник вопрос........
>  .......или во время эксплуатации их перекрашивали ? ...


Во время капитального ремонта перекрашивали.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Добрый день RA3DCS!
> На РУСе нашел вот такой номер: 1572191100  1601
> .


Этот номер не несет полезной информации.

----------


## MiG-25ua

Как сказал знакомый это РУС более ранних модификаций МиГ-21

----------


## RA3DCS

> Как сказал знакомый это РУС более ранних модификаций МиГ-21


Правильно сказал!
Ручек должно быть на МиГ-21 по крайней мере не менее пяти  модификаций.
76-5101-707    для модификаций тип 76 и  94
76-5101-3950  для самолетов 94Р и 95
15-5101-70     для самолетов типа 15 и 50
50-5101-220 (по номер 50-21-01) тип-50
75-5101-380 тип 50 и тип-75.

----------


## MiG-25ua

[QUOTE=RA3DCS;158507]

Добрый день! случайно нету схемы у вас УСИМ-1 ?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Добрый день! случайно нету схемы у вас УСИМ-1 ?


Это барометрический прибор у него кинематическая схема.

Рис. 3. Кинематическая схема указателя числа М:
1 —  накладка; 2 — стрелка; 3 — сигнальная стрелка; 4 — циферблат; 5 — трибка; 6, 9,  10, 11, 13, 17, 26 — поводки; 7 — компенсационная ось; 8, 28 — волосок; 12 —  переходная ось; 14 — зажим; 15, 21, 24 — тяги; 16 — балансировочный груз  (противовес); 18 — ось высотной компенсации; 19 — анероидная коробка; 20 —  биметаллическая скоба; 22 — игла; 23 — манометрическая коробка; 25 — ось  сектора; 27 — секторТак как число М является функцией отношения динамического рд к  статическому давлению рст на высоте полета, то кинематический  механизм прибора выполняет деление величины рд, измеренной с помощью  манометрической коробки, на величину рст, которую измеряет анероидная  коробка.

----------


## MiG-25ua

Большое спасибо за ответ! 
Но у меня приборчик не много другой...
Он имеет 2 штуцера и 2 кабеля подключения ШР.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Большое спасибо за ответ! 
> Но у меня приборчик не много другой...
> Он имеет 2 штуцера и 2 кабеля подключения ШР.


Да это более современный!
А что за прибор слева на фото где написано ИСКРА?

----------


## MiG-25ua

Это лежит панель правая АЗР с Л-39

----------


## RA3DCS

> Это лежит панель правая АЗР с Л-39


Понятно! А то я подумал, что от системы ближней навигации Искра МиГ-21 что-то нашлось!

----------


## MiG-25ua

Ищу схему подключения УСИМ-1 и ПКП-72.

----------


## GThomson

> Понятно! А то я подумал, что от системы ближней навигации Искра МиГ-21 что-то нашлось!


так Искра и есть РСБН-5С, на МиГ-21СМ и Л-39.

----------


## RA3DCS

> так Искра и есть РСБН-5С, на МиГ-21СМ и Л-39.


Ну насколько я знаю На МиГ-21СМ никакой искры не было. 
Да и кажется РСБН-5С в 1962 году тоже не было!

----------


## MiG-25ua

Вот такое кольцо центровочное стоит. РУС МиГ-21 С-СМ.
В рукоятках типа МиГ-21 спарки таки центровочных колец нету.

----------


## RA3DCS

Что мы знаем о системе ближней навигации Искра?
Да практически ничего! В литературе упоминается только в статье Е. Арсеньева (Истребитель МиГ-21ПФ Штрихи к портрету), была установленана опытной машине 76210101. На строевых самолетах также нигде не замечена. Зато имеется на тренажерах МиГ-21 Изделие - 150.

----------


## RA3DCS

Судя по всему КТС-4 или КТС-4М.

----------


## GThomson

> Судя по всему КТС-4 или КТС-4М.


щиток управления ЩУ РСБН-5С, АЗС "ИСКРА", выключатель "посадка", прослушивание сигнала "Искра", индикатор наклонной дальности ППД

----------


## RA3DCS

Где такие кабины сохранились?
1. Монино
2. В музее ВВС северного флота Сафоново
3. Киев
4. В авиационном музее в города Olomouc (Чехия).
5. В Венгрии.

----------


## RA3DCS

> щиток управления ЩУ РСБН-5С, АЗС "ИСКРА", выключатель "посадка", прослушивание сигнала "Искра", индикатор наклонной дальности ППД


Этого явно недостаточно для пилотирования самолета!

----------


## RA3DCS

Монинская кабина тренажера снялась в фильме "Время Первых 2017г." Правда киношники схалтурили, летает Миг-15, а кабину показывают тренажера МиГ-21!

----------


## RA3DCS

Приборная доска кабины тренажёра КТС-4М имеет некоторые отличия по сравнению с кабиной серийного самолета МиГ-21ПФМ до 20 серии.
В связи с установкой приборов КППН-2У и ППД-1 произведена перекомпоновка размещения приборов на средней панели. Отсутствуют сигнальные лампы АРК БПРС,  УСКОРИТ. ЛЕВ, УСКОРИТ. ПРАВ, КОНТРОЛЬ РАЗАРРЕТИР ЦД-39. Сигнальная лампа АП ВКЛ перенесена на правый край центральной приборной панели. Вместо Указателя Курса Летчика установлен прибор ПКА-2. Отсутствует кнопка пуск ускорителей.

----------


## MiG-25ua

Не подскажите от какого ЛА?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Не подскажите от какого ЛА?


Редкий пульт от МиГ-21  управления СБВ. А проще ядерной бомбой!

----------


## MiG-25ua

Понял, спасибо...

----------


## MiG-25ua

А нету фото где оно стояло ? или модификация мига ?

----------


## MiG-25ua

Нашел еще 1 пульт.  
Внутри не чего особого не стоит, пару реле,транзистор и все....

----------


## RA3DCS

> Нашел еще 1 пульт.  
> Внутри не чего особого не стоит, пару реле,транзистор и все....


Ну а что там должно быть? Это просто Пульт, коммутация электрических цепей!
Стоял он на козырьке фонаря, вернее устанавливался при подвески спец изделий. Фото МиГа с таким пультом являлось страшной гос-тайной. Думаю пульт можно было установить на все МиГ-и начиная с МиГ-21СМ и выше.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Бортовая вычислительная машина Су-24. ЦВМ ОРБИТА 10. ЦВУ10-058М. 

Цифровое вычислительное устройство ЦВУ10-058М. Техническое описание 6Ф3.031.013 ТО. Книга 1. Часть 1. 1973.
https://yadi.sk/d/pmEn11Ln3SzDqV
При разархивировании выбирайте строку: "Извлечь в текущую папку".

  
http://www.russianarms.su

----------


## unclebu

> Ну а что там должно быть? Это просто Пульт, коммутация электрических цепей!
> Стоял он на козырьке фонаря, вернее устанавливался при подвески спец изделий. Фото МиГа с таким пультом являлось страшной гос-тайной. Думаю пульт можно было установить на все МиГ-и начиная с МиГ-21СМ и выше.


Я бы даже сказал начиная с МиГ-21С. На МиГ-23 кстати доступ к этим переключателям (выключателям был хуже) и еще хуже на МиГ-27.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Я бы даже сказал начиная с МиГ-21С.


Судя по рисункам из ТО на МиГ-21С пульт СБВ был несколько другой конфигурации!

----------


## unclebu

> Судя по рисункам из ТО на МиГ-21С пульт СБВ был несколько другой конфигурации!


Это я не корректно выразился. Имел в виду СБВ, а не конкретный вид "бороды".

----------


## CRC

Ядерное оружие на Миг-21, с версии PFM. Возможно, в CCCP от C. http://16va.be/page_control_boxes_eng.html

----------


## RA3DCS

Указатель абсолютного давления.

----------


## osipov

> Указатель абсолютного давления.


Это с какого-то разобранного стенда по проверке ПВД.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Это с какого-то разобранного стенда по проверке ПВД.


Очень может быть!

----------


## Djoker

Су-25СМ3







https://www.instagram.com/p/Bk47kF1gb1w

----------


## osipov

Советую эту книгу скачать и прочитать. Кому интересно про СУВ и индикаторы положения курского "Прибора":
http://www.aviaavtomatika.ru/file/pr...1.3.pdf?nrmdfw

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

*Устройство выброса УВ-26 (УВ-26С).*

Предназначено для защиты самолётов и вертолётов различных типов от управляемых ракет путем постановки помех их системам наведения и исполнительным механизмам в оптическом и радио диапазонах электромагнитных волн.

Состав устройства выброса УВ-26 (УВ-26С):
- Пульт управления (ПУ),
- Блок управления (БУ),
- Блок выключателей (БВ),
- Блок выброса на 32 патрона калибра 26 мм, варианты: 
     - 4-рядный (для УВ-26),
     - 2-рядный (для УВ-26С).

Пульт управления (ПУ) устройства выброса УВ-26 (УВ-26С):


Работа ПУ устройства выброса УВ-26 (УВ-26С):



Буклеты по УВ-26 (УВ-26С):

----------


## ZHeN

может кто-нибудь подсказать ?

как на советских самолётах (Миг-23/25/31/27/29, Су-17/24/27) в ИКВ вводят координаты ППМов на земле ? в каком формате ? XYZ или широта/долгота ? или вообще направление, дальность, высота ?
и какова механика процесса ? отвёрткой ? :D

----------


## Assaulter

В МиГ-23МЛ/МиГ-27 (ИКВ-1) вводятся с пультов, вложил скрин ИТЭ + фото пульта МиГ-27
Про МиГ-25РБ (ЦВМ "Орбита-1-155") Сергей Бурдин писал, что прошивальщиками вручную медной проволокой соединялись ячейки памяти, процедура занимала до четырех часов

----------


## МиГ-25БМ

На МиГ-25 РБ (БМ) на котором стояла "Орбита-10" вводились географические координаты в виде 51,3456 градусов. После составления маршрута на карте, линии пути продлялись до пересечения, и получали координаты точек излома маршрута (ТИМ) которые заносились в накопитель. Первые накопители прапорщики прошивали пайкой единиц с помощью паяльника. Потом они проверялись на правильность  прошивки. Поэтому подготовка к полету занимало значительное время. Потом накопители усовершенствовали и прошивались пультом с тумблерами, которыми набирали данные. Чтобы правильно вводить группа ПНК переводила данные в восмеричную систему для удобства ввода.  А на Су-24, где тоже стоит Орбита-10, и такие же накопители пульт был современный и прошивальщик видел координаты которые вводит. Наши специалисты ПНК пользовались пультами с Су-24, что упрощало ввод  данных и сокращало время подготовки к вылету. Если кого интересует могу выложить и фото самого накопителя и бланки для программирования и   о некоторых особенностях составления программ и маршрутов для МиГ-25, особенно при полетах в стратосферу, где радиус разворота составлял 75 км.

----------


## GThomson

> В МиГ-23МЛ/МиГ-27 (ИКВ-1) вводятся с пультов, вложил скрин ИТЭ + фото пульта МиГ-27
> Про МиГ-25РБ (ЦВМ "Орбита-1-155") Сергей Бурдин писал, что прошивальщиками вручную медной проволокой соединялись ячейки памяти, процедура занимала до четырех часов


приведены рисунки блоков БВН и БВП - вычислителей навигации и посадки из состава РСБН-6С, устанавливалась на Миг-23/25/27, Су-17/24.
в БВН и вводились координаты ППМ, с помощью отвертки крутили потенциометры координат, на Миг-27, Су-17/24 с "Радикалом"(А-312) и выше - с пульта уже набирали циферки.

----------


## unclebu

> В МиГ-23МЛ/МиГ-27 (ИКВ-1) вводятся с пультов, вложил скрин ИТЭ + фото пульта МиГ-27
> Про МиГ-25РБ (ЦВМ "Орбита-1-155") Сергей Бурдин писал, что прошивальщиками вручную медной проволокой соединялись ячейки памяти, процедура занимала до четырех часов


Сергей Бурдин писал, что вручную прошивали на первых сериях МиГ-25Р(РБ). Потом сделали пульт и через него вводили данные. Кодировка была действительно двоично-восьмеричная.

----------


## МиГ-25БМ

Что касается РСБН там принята прямоугольная система координат и готовилась карта с прямоугольной системой координат и по ней снимали Х и У в виде 5171, 4989. Начало координат были Х=5000, У=5000. Группа РЭО вводило их в блоки. По этой же карте снимались проверочные данные в виде азимута и дальности, которые проверялись в кабине нажатием ППМ с подключенным РСБН.

----------


## ZHeN

всем большое спасибо за ответы




> Если кого интересует могу выложить и фото самого накопителя и бланки для программирования и   о некоторых особенностях составления программ и маршрутов для МиГ-25, особенно при полетах в стратосферу, где радиус разворота составлял 75 км.


интересует

----------


## МиГ-25БМ

Вот так выглядит накопитель для Орбита-10

----------


## МиГ-25БМ

Для ввода данных в накопитель для системы Пеленг-2(М) и в РСБН составлялась программа полета по маршруту. Вид программы такой. Далее бланк делился пополам для группы ПНК верхняя часть, и для группы радио нижняя часть для РСБН. По тревоге, когда давались новые цели, для ускорения подготовки делались упрощенные таблицы для маршрута, а часть данных оставалась постоянной (например данные для системы "Сыч" для ракет Р-58У для БМ, для конкретного самолета и ракеты с определенным литером) выглядели так . Здесь программа для стратосферы, где маршрут составлялся на цель и уход после пуска ракет. Летчик в это время рисовал себе карту на полет и с обратной стороны клеил данные с программы с проверочными данными, которые требовались для проверки уже в кабине самолета перед вылетом. . Для понятия чем отличалась навигация по Пеленгу и РСБН,  позже так как там много отступлений для аппаратуры разведки и выбору маршрута.

----------

